# Narrow Gauge Caboose/Combine



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Scratch built 1:20.3 The SP Narrow Gauge used these in the Nevada desert. Car has full interior. Conductor's lantern, interior lights, and markers are lit with LEDs using coin batteries hidden in cabinets. Displayed on the Sundance Central Modular Railroad.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Cool! Any under-construction pics or close-ups? 

Later, 

K


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Very Nice!! More photos would be great. 

Chris


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Oooh...._nice! _An excellent job! Dittos on the construction pics if you have any.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

That looks really wonderful...wish I had the gumption to try something like that. Very nice!!

Richard


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Bob Pero on 20 Aug 2012 05:49 PM 








Bob,
Beautiful job. You cut the Bachmann roof down the middle? How did you disguise the cut afterwards ?


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

I used two Bachmann roofs for the project. I took the advice of a friend and cut the roof in half and then cut the two pieces down the middle. If you look closely, you can see the piece I spliced into the middle to get the proper length. I then cut pieces out of the second roof to fit in the spaces shown. I did a tremendous amount of filling and sanding to get the seams to disappear. You can still see them slightly when you look closely at the car. They are not as noticeable with paint and weathering.


----------



## Zonk (Feb 20, 2008)

Bob, great build on this car as well! What do you have to pull all these spng cars?


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Used to run on the Sundance Central Modular. I have a Bachmann 2-8-0 with Phoenix and Air Wire. We have several club members who have battery only layouts and I run there along with running at the Tampa Fairgrounds when the train shows are there.


----------

